
South Korea’s infection rate falls without citywide lockdowns - eveningcoffee
https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/health-environment/article/3074469/coronavirus-south-korea-cuts-infection-rate-without
======
eveningcoffee
I have proposed this solution previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22429262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22429262)
I am glad to see this playing out nicely in South Korea.

